# Lozier Cleveland Models and Years 1896-1899



## Brian R. (Feb 8, 2018)

Several people including myself have been asking about the years connected to Cleveland model numbers. The H.A. Lozier branch plant in Toronto was a frequent advertiser in the Toronto newspapers. I've just completed an extensive search of these ads and compiled the list below. Although these ads were for Canadian-made bikes I'm willing to bet the branch plant was using the same model numbers introduced by their US head office. If I'm wrong, feel free to contradict me, I don't mind. It appears that models 22 and 23 were from 1896 but with enough unsold frames to continue selling them into 1897 and 1898. This was of course unrelated to sales in the US. I've added the advertised prices to help show the logic behind the different models, and added extra information that I was able to find.

In the autumn of 1899, H.A. Lozier Toronto was one of five companies that merged to form Canada Cycle and Motor (CCM).

I've posted the best ad from each year. Two of them were too large to attach as Adobe files so I took photos of them and attached them that way.

Enjoy!:


Lozier Cleveland (Toronto) Models and Years:


1896 Cleveland:

23 Ladies’ Swell Special                                 $100
22 Mens’ Swell Special Road Wheel              $100


1897 Cleveland:

29 Mens          $100 Track racer 19 1/2lbs, and Light roadster 21 1/2lbs
28 Ladies        $100
27 Mens?         $100   
23 Ladies        $75
22 Mens          $75
Tandems          $150
Quickstep        $55

1898 Cleveland:

40 Mens          $80
39 Mens          $80
38 Ladies        $70
37 Ladies        $70
36 Mens          $55
35 Mens          $55
22 Mens          $45

1899 Cleveland:

68 Mens          $90  (30” wheel, 19lbs)
67 Ladies        $80
66 Mens          $80                 
65 Ladies        $80  (22lbs)
64 Mens          $80  (21lbs)
63 Mens          $65  (30” wheel)
62 Ladies        $55
61 Mens          $55
60 Mens          $55
Quickstep:
10 Mens          $40
11 Ladies        $40


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2018)

@Robertriley


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 8, 2018)

I have the 1897 Model 29 Track Racer


----------



## rbgolf01 (Aug 16, 2018)

Wow wow , I just bought a model 68 and cant wait for it to be shipped and get it. Wheels and the condition are my biggest concern!30inch what the heck !?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 16, 2018)

30 inch tires is gonna be nearly impossible to find...a pic for you Canadians. Sorry nfs.


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 16, 2018)

1897 Model 29 Factory Racer


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2018)

I picked this one up the other day and should have it in a week or so


----------



## kccomet (Aug 17, 2018)

brian, thanks for the post. ive shown this bike before and its been discussed somewhat. some thought the badge could have been changed. any thoughts on this tandem. it says lozier mf. co. toledo ohio. there is some embossed wording on the head tube itself in the badge spacing that i cant make out. it looks like a full blown racing tandem...thanks


----------

